# Meetings > Workshops >  Drupal workshops

## mojiro

Καλημέρες,

3/5 18:00-21:00 - Γνωριμία με το Drupal
4/5 18:00-21:00 - Τι κάνει το Drupal;

Για άλλη μία φορά μας φιλοξενεί το HackerSpace στην οδό

Αμπατιέλλου 11, 3 στενά από τη πάνω πλευρά του ΗΣΑΠ Αγ. Ελευθέριος.

https://www.hackerspace.gr

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Υπάρχει κόσμος που θα τον ενδιέφερε να γίνουν workshops πάνω σε Drupal;

Και λέω workshops διότι έχει πολλά πράγματα για να δείξεις το Drupal.

Για αρχή, θα πρότεινα ένα διερευνητικό meeting, όπου θα εξηγήσω τι μπορείς να κάνεις με το Drupal (cms, crm, eshop, etc) και τουλάχιστον ένα ακόμη για τα βασικά μέρη του.

Από εκεί και πέρα, αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, μπορούν να γίνουν και άλλα workshops, πάνω στα μεγάλα modules που έχει, πχ fields, views, rules, etc.

Περιμένω, προτάσεις σας και αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, το διοργανώνουμε από βδομάδα στο hackerspace.

----------


## nikolas_350

Ότι μαθαίνει κανείς, καλό είναι.

Σαν να αρχίζετε να μας κακομαθαίνετε.  ::

----------


## djk604

Θα με ενδιέφερε. Για πότε λέτε;

----------


## klarabel

Σίγουρα.

----------


## denlinux

Μέσα

----------


## denlinux

κανένα workshop σε virtualization μπορεί να γίνει ?????

----------


## mojiro

Άλλη στιγμή...

----------


## denlinux

ok

----------


## Trazor

Έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται ενδιαφέρων το δίκτυό μας με αυτές τις κινήσεις, Εννοείται πως με ενδιαφέρει.
~~~~~~~~~~~~ Συγχαρητήρια~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mojiro

Το workshop το 1ο θα γίνει αυτό το σ/κ Και Κοιτάμε μήπως γίνουν 2 αυτο το σ/κ

----------


## mojiro

Καλημέρες,

έχω ξεχάσει να αναφέρω και εδώ τις μέρες/ώρες των Workshops

3/5 18:00-21:00 - Γνωριμία με το Drupal
4/5 18:00-21:00 - Τι κάνει το Drupal;

Για άλλη μία φορά μας φιλοξενεί το HackerSpace στην οδό 

Αμπατιέλλου 11, 3 στενά από τη πάνω πλευρά του ΗΣΑΠ Αγ. Ελευθέριος.

https://www.hackerspace.gr

----------


## mojiro

(ενημέρωση ωρών..)

----------


## mojiro

Καλημέρες!!

Υπενθύμιση!!

----------


## Convict

Live streaming θα υπάρχει για το συγκεκριμένο workshop ;

----------


## mojiro

Εγώ δε μπορώ να το κάνω, ας το κάνει αν μπορεί άλλος

----------


## nikolas_350

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το workshop και τα όσα ωραία μας έδειξες!!

Επειγόντως τώρα στήσιμο για παιχνίδι όσο τα έχουμε φρέσκα, μπας και μας μείνει τίποτα.

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά πότε βλέπουμε να συνεχίσουμε το Drupal με έξτρα μαθήματα όπως π.χ. translation;
Αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο παίζει να δούμε μήπως γίνει κάτι ή όχι;

----------


## mojiro

Δεν έχω χρόνο αυτή τη στιγμή να οργανώσω κάτι, θα το δούμε εν καιρώ.
 
Παρεμπιπτόντως μία λίστα με τα πιο σημαντικά και tricky modules:

Field modules
Link - https://drupal.org/project/link
Computed Field - https://drupal.org/project/computed_field
Color Field - https://drupal.org/project/color_field
Conditional Fields - http://drupal.org/project/conditional_fields
Fieldgroup - https://drupal.org/project/field_group

Titles & Paths
Title - https://drupal.org/project/title
Pathauto - http://drupal.org/project/pathauto
Token - https://drupal.org/project/token
Token Tweaks - http://drupal.org/project/token_tweaks -> Αυτό το εγκαθιστούμε και απλώς στο Configuration του, το ορίζουμε σε 1

Translation
Internationalization - https://drupal.org/project/i18n

Entities
Entity APi - https://drupal.org/project/entity
Entity Reference - https://drupal.org/project/entityreference
Entity Reference prepopulate - https://drupal.org/project/entityreference_prepopulate
Entity Translation - https://drupal.org/project/entity_translation
Automatic Entity Label - http://drupal.org/project/auto_entitylabel

Views
Views - https://drupal.org/project/views
Entity Views Attachment / EVA - https://drupal.org/project/eva
Views Bulk Operations / VBO - http://drupal.org/project/views_bulk_operations
Draggable Views - http://drupal.org/project/draggableviews
Views Table Highlighter - http://drupal.org/project/views_table_highlighter
Chaos Tools / CTools - https://drupal.org/project/ctools

Rules
Rules - https://drupal.org/project/rules
Conditional Rules - https://drupal.org/project/rules_conditional

Taxonomy
Taxonomy Manager - https://drupal.org/project/taxonomy_manager

Maps
Location - https://drupal.org/project/location
Google Maps - https://drupal.org/project/gmap

Bootstrap
Bootstrap - http://drupal.org/project/Bootstrap
Bootstrap Fieldgroup - https://drupal.org/project/bootstrap_fieldgroup
Views Bootstrap - https://drupal.org/project/views_bootstrap

Administration
Adminimal - https://drupal.org/project/adminimal_theme
Admin Menu - https://drupal.org/project/Admin_menu
Module Filter - https://drupal.org/project/module_filter

----------


## vmanolis

Άρα αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο είμαστε ελεύθεροι !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## klarabel

Γιά να κάνεις πρακτική εφαρμογή αυτά που έμαθες ....όπως είπε και ο Νίκος παραπάνω .. ::

----------


## mojiro

> Άρα αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο είμαστε ελεύθεροι !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Μανώλη, κάτσε κάνε practise και θα πάμε και στις μεταφράσεις  :: 

how to install Drupal 7 using WAMP on windows 7
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoVO_W8btEg

----------


## nikolas_350

Γύρισα ένα εικονικό κλειδί με drupal7 στο 10.25.176.125 να έχουμε πεδίο δοκίμων να παίζουμε
Μην είστε drupalοι και το λυπηθείτε, είναι για σκίσιμο.
Θέλει max 3 λεπτά για να ξαναστηθεί.

Για κωδικό admin βάλτε το κλασσικό 

Ανοίγουμε και ένα conference room για τον χαβαλέ και όποιος βρεθεί να θυμάται τα λιγότερα , κερνάει καφέ τους υπόλοιπους.  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

έριξα μια ματιά στο Drupal 8... απλά τρομερό, είναι το πιο ολοκληρωμένο Drupal που έχω δει!

με το installation και μόνο, έχει περασμένα:
- translation (δε το δοκίμασα, αλλά πρέπει να είναι σωστή)
- entity api (αφού πλέον είναι χτισμένο σε αυτή τη λογική)
- fields (link, email, date, image, entity reference)
- views + ctools (τα χρησιμοποιεί παντού και στο system)
- ckeditor + inline images (είναι σούπερ η ενσωμάτωση)

ωστόσο είναι σε alpha έκδοση ακόμη, σε 1-2 μήνες μάλλον θα βγει η 1η beta, ενώ πιστεύω έχουμε ένα χρόνο ακόμη για να δούμε την 8.0-8.1

----------


## Cha0s

Κάνα optimization να τρέχει σε νορμάλ μηχανήματα κάνανε;

Ή θέλει πάλι 30 πατέντες με caching και server της NASA να σηκώσει λίγο κόσμο παραπάνω;

Δεν γνωρίζω Drupal site με κίνηση που να μην θέλει τα κέρατα του από resources  ::

----------


## mojiro

με τις default cache λειτουργίες μια χαρά τρέχει παντού.. για απλά πράματα

για πραγματικά δυναμικά περιβάλλοντα πχ erp/crm ναι εκει θέλει διαστημόπλοιο

----------


## vmanolis

> Μανώλη, κάτσε κάνε practise και θα πάμε και στις μεταφράσεις


Προς το παρόν, με τα ωράρια του ΙΕΚ, προσπάθησα κάποιες στιγμές αλλά ακόμα δεν κατάφερα να ολοκληρώσω την εγκατάσταση του Drupal.
Την μια δεν βρίσκει database, την άλλη δεν ξέρω τι όνομα και κωδικό να βάλω, κλπ κλπ  :: 
Βλέπω να σου έρχομαι βόλτα από κει για real-time setup !!!!!!

----------


## nikolas_350

_-mojiro-
-πιπέρι-
_
Το drupal που άνοιξα θα είναι διαθέσιμο για λίγο καιρό ακόμα για όποιον θέλει απλά να παίζει.

----------

